# Tranny noise



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

I got the oil seal put back in new. The company said they had problems with these seals and fixed it under warranty. But it seams as though the tranny makes a lot of noise. Didnt notice this before .Was just wondering if these tuff-torx rears are always noisy or not. Harold P.S. This is a 1042 cub cadet.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

By chance would this model be LTX 1042 Cub Cadet couple years old or so?
Had same problem..again thank you Jhngarden367 ..dealer fix it and no noise,also replace pully which power transmission,it was grinding etc., maybe early stages of pully to be replace???


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

Mine is 2 years old. Only has 65 hours on it. I was just wondering if they didnt get enough oil in it when they put in seals. It sounds like my big tractor when it is low on steering fluid. Harold


----------



## welderskelter (Sep 30, 2012)

I found the problem. Looked up my tranny on Google then went and filled it up. Works like a charm and is quiet. Thanks all and google.


----------

